# Deal or no deal???



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I would like opinions from anyone who thinks they may be of some help. I'm new to the fish biz, and I have a balloon molly who I think may be pregnant and a dalmatian molly that may be, Here's pics, they aren't the greatest, but maybe you can check them out and tell me what you think??? Thanks.

1








2








*both together*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Leighla said:


> I would like opinions from anyone who thinks they may be of some help. I'm new to the fish biz, and I have a balloon molly who I think may be pregnant and a dalmatian molly that may be, Here's pics, they aren't the greatest, but maybe you can check them out and tell me what you think??? Thanks.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


Dalmation molly yes, Balloon molly, I am not sure but I have to say maybe


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Dalmatian Molly just had babies bout an hour ago. I'm really thinking Diva, the balloon molly is next.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

leighla said:


> dalmatian molly just had babies bout an hour ago. I'm really thinking diva, the balloon molly is next.


congrats!!!!!!!!!! I bet they are adorable. <3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say the balloon molly without a doubt, but thats just looking at those pics, how is she behaving?Is she swimming fast, does her vent seem wider than usual?


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Well Nyx my Dalmatian Molly died this afternoon after having her fry at 4am this morning. She was kinda "laying around" all day and I had a feeling she was going to die.




BeckyFish97 said:


> I would say the balloon molly without a doubt, but thats just looking at those pics, how is she behaving?Is she swimming fast, does her vent seem wider than usual?


Becky, 
The Balloon Molly is mostly separating her self, and I think i can see her gravity spot. The males in the tank with her completely ignore the other females and nudge at her butt with their noses. She'll stay in the corner or swim up and down the height of the tank. And the males mostly follow her around, unless she ninjas away to the corner. And she's looking really flat on the bottom of her belly.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a couple of the babies. Not a great pic but they kept evading the camera.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

xShainax said:


> congrats!!!!!!!!!! I bet they are adorable. <3



Thanks! They are. I was up til 4 waiting to see if one of them was gonna pop last night, and I had checked on them every hour or so, and browsing the internet to entertain myself. And about 4:20 I decided to go ahead and go to bed because I couldn't hardly stand it anymore, and I go to turn her tank light out and I saw the fry swimming around I was like OMG BABIES!!!! But she was already done having them, so I didn't get to watch  Maybe next time.

There's about 32 of them that made it. Not sure what I'm gonna do with them yet. Maybe put an ad in the paper, and give them away to anyone that'll take them lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Leighla said:


> Thanks! They are. I was up til 4 waiting to see if one of them was gonna pop last night, and I had checked on them every hour or so, and browsing the internet to entertain myself. And about 4:20 I decided to go ahead and go to bed because I couldn't hardly stand it anymore, and I go to turn her tank light out and I saw the fry swimming around I was like OMG BABIES!!!! But she was already done having them, so I didn't get to watch  Maybe next time.
> 
> There's about 32 of them that made it. Not sure what I'm gonna do with them yet. Maybe put an ad in the paper, and give them away to anyone that'll take them lol


I got 2 platys and they are both females. The larger is deff pregnant but seriously, its heartbreaking watching momma give birth since she eats them and I had 12 fry in my tank 2 months old and they all died from an ammonia spike


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

All of mine but 2 died  I'm hoping those two still make it. I'm not entirely sure why. I had checked the ammonia and all that, the temp was ok, so who knows. Crossing fingers and toes for the 2 that are left.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Leighla said:


> All of mine but 2 died  I'm hoping those two still make it. I'm not entirely sure why. I had checked the ammonia and all that, the temp was ok, so who knows. Crossing fingers and toes for the 2 that are left.


Well, fry are very fragile. The mom could have eaten them too


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

She ate some of them, because I saw her eat at least 2. But I took her out, and within 2 days all but 2 died so hopefully they'll make it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why was the female left with her fry? 
Never mind. I see it was molly's you're talking about. Lol


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sad, my last two got sucked up into the filter  wahhhhh I even had a sponge stuck in there in hopes they wouldn't get up there, but they did anyway! well, there's always next time


----------

